# Malente



## krallekalle (19. Februar 2002)

hi
kann mir jmd ne wegbeschreibung zu der downhillstrecke im malente geben?? will da demächst mal hin umd mal versuchen   da son bißchen zu fahren. hab nämlich gehört das man dort ganz geil fahren kann.  

achja komme mit dem zug dorthin - auto dauert noch so ein bißchen 

mfg


----------



## nfr_jan (7. Juni 2002)

das will ich auch mal wissen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mafiacity (7. Juni 2002)

Da so ungefähr, ich hoffe das reicht, einfach am Dieksee langfahren und ihr kommt direkt dran vorbei.


----------



## raffnes (8. Juni 2002)

ist die schwer oder leicht ?
Kann man da mim HT runner shredden???


adios


----------



## Peacebrother (9. Juni 2002)

Für Norddeutsche verhältnisse soll es schon nich schlecht sein aber ich gen einen aus dem Downhill forum der soll mit einem Ht runtergefahren sein weiss natürlich nich ob das stimmt aber warum sollte er lügen.
War selber noch nich da. Will da auch bald mal hin wen mein neues bike da is *händereib*.
Also keine garantie auf meine angaben.


----------



## krallekalle (9. Juni 2002)

hi
thx für die beschreibung, aber inzwischen war ich schon mal dort und weiss jetzt auch so wie man hinkommt. 
hab auch bei dem race welches dort war auch fotos gemacht. sind auch manche ganz geil geworden.

mit ht kann man da auch jeden fall runterheizen...

mfg


----------



## Peacebrother (9. Juni 2002)

Hab zwar schon einpaar bilder von dem rennen gesehen aber kannts sue ja tritzdem posten wäre nett is nämlich geil da.


----------



## evil_rider (9. Juni 2002)

kannste auch mit dem HT runterschrubben, ist ultra easy, nen bahnticket dahin kostet 11 + 3 fürs bike also 28 hin-/rückfahrt, mit mehreren leuten und nem WE ticket würde es sicherlich billiger werden, wenn wir noch nen paar zusammen bekommen bin ich dabei ;-) kann auch gerne den wegweiser machen ;-)


----------



## Peacebrother (10. Juni 2002)

Würde mit machen muss aber erstens noch mein bike haben und zweitens würde ich erst in lübeck dazu stoßen.
Weiss ja nich ob ihr da durch fahrt.


----------



## evil_rider (10. Juni 2002)

doch, in lübeck müssen wir umsteigen


----------



## Peacebrother (10. Juni 2002)

Das trifft sich ja gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (11. Juni 2002)

so, wer würde denn alles mitkommen nach malente ???


----------



## Peacebrother (11. Juni 2002)

ALso ich aber ich muss ersmal mein neus bike haben halt und das kann noch ein bischen dauern.


----------



## krallekalle (11. Juni 2002)

ich würd auch mitkommen wenn ich zeit habe. würde dann auch in hl oder bad schwartau mit in zug steigen...

hab ja jetzt auch endlich meine neuen laufräder *freu*

mfg


----------



## raffnes (11. Juni 2002)

wie hoch sind denn da die Absätze so?


----------



## evil_rider (11. Juni 2002)

nicht hoch....... der größte ist von absprung bis zum landepunkt 3-4m


----------



## Chiliracer (13. Juni 2002)

Evil, ich komm natürlich auch hin!

ab 1.8. wohne ich in Lübeck!!!

mach da ne Ausbildung also am Wochenende kann man sich ja am Bahnhof treffen und wir fahren alle weiter.

Evil sag mal wie kommt man da genau hin. Ich komm aus BAd Bramstedt. kannst du mir den Weg vom Malenter Bahnhof sagen? will da auch mal UMBEDINGT! hin....

aber erst mal wird morgen Willingen gerockt!!!

bis denn

C YA

chiliracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [-burn-] (29. Juni 2002)

also ich fahre da ja öfters rum an dem see aber die strecke habe ich noch nie gesehen kann mal einer genauer beschreiben wo die liegt aus dem kartenausschnitt wird man ja auch nicht besonders schlau


----------



## evil_rider (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von [-burn-] _
> *also ich fahre da ja öfters rum an dem see aber die strecke habe ich noch nie gesehen kann mal einer genauer beschreiben wo die liegt aus dem kartenausschnitt wird man ja auch nicht besonders schlau *



ist kacke zu erkären, ist auf alle fälle am SÜD-ufer


----------



## pakl (5. Juli 2002)

also wenn ihr mich fragt, die Strecke ist easy, aber an manchen stellen braucht man muuuuut.

aber sagt mal, wann ihr dahin wollt, ich würde auch mitkommen,

aber ich muss noch auf meine neue 3-pc. Kurbel warten, müsste diese woche ankommen. schreibt mir einfach an 


[email protected]


----------



## Die Tante T. (10. Juli 2002)

vielleicht kommenden Sonntag  ! (wenn die Streetsession in HH nicht im Besäufnis endet). Übrigens Die Strecke in Malente ist nicht in Malente sondern in Kreuzfeld (kleiner Vorort) und da mußt Ihr zum Motocrossgelände (das kennen da bestimmt mehrere. Eine sehr gute Wegbeschreibung findet Ihr auf www.dirtride.de ! Also vielleicht bis Samstag in HH oder Sonntag in Malente. Wir könnten natürlich auch zur neuen Strecke am Strezer Berg !??? Aber da ist glaube ich ******* mit Buz und Bahn.


----------



## pakl (10. Juli 2002)

okay denn samstag biken in HH und Sonntag Biken in Kreutzberg ( Malente )  kommt sonst noch jemand mit ????

außer ich und die Alte Tante.t......


----------



## nord-rider (10. Juli 2002)

na klarro ich bin auch dabei!!!
Wo wollt ihr denn in Hamburg los?
ist irgend etwas besonderes?


----------



## evil_rider (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Die Tante T. _
> *vielleicht kommenden Sonntag  ! (wenn die Streetsession in HH nicht im Besäufnis endet). Übrigens Die Strecke in Malente ist nicht in Malente sondern in Kreuzfeld (kleiner Vorort) und da mußt Ihr zum Motocrossgelände (das kennen da bestimmt mehrere. Eine sehr gute Wegbeschreibung findet Ihr auf www.dirtride.de ! Also vielleicht bis Samstag in HH oder Sonntag in Malente. Wir könnten natürlich auch zur neuen Strecke am Strezer Berg !??? Aber da ist glaube ich ******* mit Buz und Bahn. *





neue strecke ? wo ? die wo das rennen war ist ja nur 10 mins. vonna bahn mitm radl


----------



## Die Tante T. (11. Juli 2002)

Die neue Strecke ist die alte Strecke vom CM und wurde wieder aktiviert. Der Strezer Berg ist ca. 20 Minuten mit dem Auto von malente entfernt.  

Was in HH abgeht ? Nix konkretes, nur eine Dose Bier einpacken ab aufs Rad und irgendwie durch die  Stadt fahren. Mal sehen wo man lang kommt. Wir werden schon die ein oder andere Mauer zum runterfallen finden denke ich.


----------



## pakl (11. Juli 2002)

wollen wir am samstag nach HH City, und sonntag nach malente, und anschliessend nach den Berch, oder wie, wie kommen wir denn von Malente zum berg ??

ahhmm ej tante, kennst du noch den Fahrer, der in teterow, in der hardtailklasse vorletzter geworden ist ???, der mit dem Monster gefahren sit ?? der will am samstag vieleicht auch mitkommen nach    HH


----------



## Die Tante T. (11. Juli 2002)

Hab ich momentan kein Bild zu aber wenn ich ihn sehe kenn ich ihn bestimmt. Klar, bring mal mit den Knaben. Wollt Ihr denn Samstag direkt in HH aufschlagen oder kommt Ihr früher nach Elmshorn bzw. Pinneberg, kann Euch dann ja mit rein nehmen im Buz ist ja einigermassen platz für 3 Leute mit Rad. Sagt mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

